# ??Merry X'mas to my world friends??



## rojiuranonekosann (Jan 22, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Bitfenix :SHINOBI Wihte

*Mods:*
Hello. I am sorry for late X'mas. I wish everone's happy in this year. Be happy.!  A wish from TOKYO with kuroneko no kurosuke.


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Jan 22, 2014)

Ugly, but so very well done.

8/10


----------



## rojiuranonekosann (Jan 22, 2014)

The Terrible Puddle said:


> Ugly, but so very well done.
> 
> 8/10


 
Mr.The Terrible Puddle sann.
Good morning. 
Thank you for voting 8 to this machine.

This machine have 22 tape leds.  All LED can change to many colors.
All LED can be controlled by little remote controller.
I am sorry for no movie...   but, if you see real machine, your impression may change like LED tape. 
Maybe...  anyway, Thanks! mr.   for rapid vote and for very good comment.


----------



## KithKhan (Jan 23, 2014)

This is the most offensively hideous computer ever, and I think if I saw it in real life I'd weep...

BUT

 I applaud you for your boldness, and it looks well done.  7/10.


----------



## rojiuranonekosann (Jan 23, 2014)

KithKhan said:


> This is the most offensively hideous computer ever, and I think if I saw it in real life I'd weep...
> 
> BUT
> 
> I applaud you for your boldness, and it looks well done.  7/10.


 

Hi. Mr. KithKhan sann.   Good Morning.

Thank you for your bitter comment with your affection. 
Maybe I used so many colors.....
hideous ,,, That's right....
But  i thank you for saying boldness. Without that, I couldn't do this mod.
Very bitter, but thanks again.  Have a nice weekend.


----------



## studmark (Jan 25, 2014)

rojiuranonekosann said:


> Hi. Mr. KithKhan sann.   Good Morning.
> 
> Thank you for your bitter comment with your affection.
> Maybe I used so many colors.....
> ...


  you did a nice job><took alot of work and time!/>THATS MY 2CENTS
Workout  eat right party on! hi by the way what kind of led tap you  use?
and ya merryxmas /happy newyear


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 27, 2014)

maybe its personal taste, for me its kinda too much and looks very crowded
but wrapping hsf is refresh and i love the cat


----------



## kabirhirayu (Jan 28, 2014)

i actually think this is a nice mod. you can really see the effort and creativity put into it. its more of a fun, playful, holiday-themed case which makes it different from the usual dark/neat/sleek/gamer mods that take up most of the entries here. 

although this isnt really my personal taste, i gave it 8/10. you mentioned youre from tokyo? this case reminds me of those bright city lights in japan.


----------



## rojiuranonekosann (Jan 28, 2014)

studmark said:


> you did a nice job><took alot of work and time!/>THATS MY 2CENTS
> Workout  eat right party on! hi by the way what kind of led tap you  use?
> and ya merryxmas /happy newyear


 
Hello.  Good evening. Mr.studmark sann. 

Thank you for your cheer up comment.!
workout, eat right! , party on.  I understand.

The kind of this machine's led is this.
http://www.scythe.co.jp/accessories/led-illuminacion.html

name is,,,  LED ILLUMINACION
maker is ,,, SIZE

I am sorry..  This may be Japan only,,.  ><
Thank you for your question....!!

Merry X'mas and Happy new Year. Mr. studmark sann. 
Doumo arigatou!  ( means japanese thank you!)


----------



## rojiuranonekosann (Jan 28, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> maybe its personal taste, for me its kinda too much and looks very crowded
> but wrapping hsf is refresh and i love the cat


 
Hi.  Good evening. Mr. micropage7 sann. 

Thank you for your kind advice,, frank opinion.!
I love wrapping. 
for example,,,  I feel joy when I wrap gift with any lovely paper and so on...
In Everytime, I can't wrap, but sometime, I do wrap.
I think technique of wrapping may be  one good way of pc modding....  

Thank you very much.  Mr. micropage7 sann. arigatou.!
kurosuke smiles to you.!


----------



## rojiuranonekosann (Jan 28, 2014)

kabirhirayu said:


> i actually think this is a nice mod. you can really see the effort and creativity put into it. its more of a fun, playful, holiday-themed case which makes it different from the usual dark/neat/sleek/gamer mods that take up most of the entries here.
> 
> although this isnt really my personal taste, i gave it 8/10. you mentioned youre from tokyo? this case reminds me of those bright city lights in japan.


 
Konbanha! (means japanese good evening! )
Good evening. Mr. kabirhirayu sann. 

Thank you for your praise cooment.!
I greatly appreciate your cheer up comment..!!
I am so glad to hear.. creativity...   And!
Thank you again! for your frank opinion and voting8.! 

Yes. I am in Tokyo.
Thank you for your love to Tokyo.!
If you have a... 5...or 10 minutes.. 
Please give me your time.... a little... ><
Click this link .  I put many pictures in my blog.
http://rojiuranonekosann.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-120.html

Merry X'mas.  Mr. kabirhirayu sann.  
Doumo Arigatou. (means japanese THANK YOU!)


----------



## Deleted member 41019 (Jan 28, 2014)

こんにちは！

そんなに場合の色が、それがスーパーに見える！さて、あなたの仕事のためにあなたにやった！

私はあなたのコンピュータで最高のを願っています。


Rough translation:

"Hello!

So much colour in the case but it look super! Well done to you for your work!

I wish you the best with your computer."


----------



## rojiuranonekosann (Jan 29, 2014)

aven000 said:


> こんにちは！
> 
> そんなに場合の色が、それがスーパーに見える！さて、あなたの仕事のためにあなたにやった！
> 
> ...


 

こんにちは！

どうもありがとう！　あなたの言葉は私に勇気をくれます。

私も、あなたのすてきな明日を祈っています。

Translation!

" Hello.!   konnitiha. Mr. aven000 sann. 
Thank you so much!  Your heartful words give me courage. 
I also wish your wonderful tomorrow. with your good computer!

Again.!

Thank you very much!  from my heart!


----------



## Bjornimir (Jan 29, 2014)

This is like a lovingly made ugly sweater, someone took a serious amount of time to make the end result but it will still make people throw up in their mouths. 8/10


----------



## X-zone taka-p (Jan 30, 2014)

I voted 10/10 because:

I voted 10/10 because:

It is gay.   Illuminations which resembled the amusement park of Christmas so 

PC box of a pleasant feeling 

A toy is likely to come out from there. 

おいす～♪


----------



## rojiuranonekosann (Jan 30, 2014)

Bjornimir said:


> This is like a lovingly made ugly sweater, someone took a serious amount of time to make the end result but it will still make people throw up in their mouths. 8/10


 
Hi. Good evening.  Mr. Bjornimir sann.

Thank you for your comment.!
Umm.........  I know your comment's meaning....
ugly sweater... maybe...  ok..   I accept your word.
Thank you for your opinion.  I must study more...!!
And Againg thank you for 8.  doumo arigatou.! (means japanese thank you!)


----------



## rojiuranonekosann (Jan 30, 2014)

X-zone taka-p said:


> I voted 10/10 because:
> 
> I voted 10/10 because:
> 
> ...


 
お、椅子。おいすー！　たかぴーさん。（＾－＾）/

Hello!  Good Evening. 
"Mr. X-zone"  Mr.taka-p!  sann.! 

To. TPU Friends.!
"X-zone" is Japanese fantastic groop, team, community, of Original PC "with sleeve custom".
Mr. taka-p sann is the splendid leader of the groop. 

Sorry!  Never He asked to me to write those . I myself want to talk little about them.
World Friends, please cheer for the "X-zone!", there are many talents. 

Mr. taka-p sann. Thank you for your comment. 
I am so glad to hear praise from you. 
Thank you very much. from my heart.!!

ありがとうございます。たかぴーさん。おいすぅー☆（=＾－＾）/


----------

